# NEW TO THIS BOARD AND HALF WAY THROUGH FET



## babyhare (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi all

Well I am certainly not new to the rollercoaster that is IVF but am new to this board! I am a regular user of the CARE BB but came upon this board and have found it very useful.

Basic history of me: Had dd when I was 19 with partner who then left me (nice!) and I then met my husband and we have been together for 14 years and married for 10. We began to try for our own baby and nothing happened for five years so we began down the route of IVF.   

DH has male factor infertility with non swimmers and mostly abnormal sperm so we had one cycle of ICSI which was unsuccessful and another which was! We have Bertie who is five and we had five frosties which we were never going to use as my dd is a teenager and Bertie is at a really lovely age.    

Anyway we either had to use them or destroy them so we are using them! I am on day 2 of the progynova and am injecting Buserelin daily (o.5 mg) I have felt really awful on the Buserelin but so far so good on the HRT.

I just wondered if anyone else was at the same point as me and we could compare horrid drug symptoms and also go through the dreaded 2WW together!   

Thanks all

Sarah x


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

hi sarah

Im not sure if im around the same point as you but im currently DR. i have my baseline May 18th and if my frozen blasts survive i will hopefully be having FET on the 1st JUNE  Seems so far away but also scarily close LOL

When is your predicted ET??

karen xxx


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

Babyhare - Looks like i am just one day behind you with my tx, I am on 2nd day of Progynova today, and also on Burerelin (the most evil   drug ever i'm sure! )  although i'm only injecting 0.3ml daily.  How much Progynova are you on?  I'm taking 3 lots of 2mg a day for the 1st week then go up to 4 a day, I cant wait for the Buserelin side effect to subside or me and DH might be heading for divorce!


----------



## babyhare (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi

I am going to CARE this coming Friday for the endemetrial thickness scan (sure its called something else too!) and then ET should be sometime the week after...

I have just started on 2 progynova today and go up to 3 and then to 4 before ET.

Have just felt REALLY tired to the point that I actually went to bed at 7 pm last night!!!!!!!! Not like me at all!

Hey ho.... onwards and upwards!

Sarah xx


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

I also have a scan on Fri but not too sure yet when ET will be, our clinic has been a bit of a pain this time with confirming dates and stuff.  I'm having the gestone injections this time, are you having cyclogest or something else?  I've felt really tired too but thought that was mainly the buserelin, i've turned into an oap and started having an afternoon nap


----------



## babyhare (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi Charlie

I will be on Ustrogestran (spelling?) One in the mornng and one in the evening... again pretty yuck as they leak everywhere and you are supposed to lie down for half an hour after putting it in - yeah right! With a very active five year old I DON'T think so! The injections sound much easier!

Which clinic are you at?  Feel much better today.. think because I actually slept last night fairly well!

sarah x


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

They cyclogest were very similar to what you will be using, i used them 1st time around and were pretty icky    you could use TMI front or back door    but still really unpleasant!!  The gestone injections are intramuscular so not like the buserelin and i have been told i will need to have my local nurse do them for me so a bit of a pain in the   (although i think i will have a real pain in the bum if tx does work and i have to have these injections for 12 weeks!!   )
I'm using the Ocean Suit in Plymouth, we live about an hour away but it was either that or Exeter and Plymouth had better results, where abouts are you having tx?  
I'm still having trouble sleeping at night and still seem to be having buserelin side effects so really hoping the Progynova is working!!


----------

